# Question about coral growth?



## Ghstwolf (Sep 23, 2009)

A friend of mine at work gave me a 4in X 4in patch of green metalic star polyps.. I know alot of reef keepers don't care for the stuff cause it spreads.. I am curious as to the average growth rate of this stuff?? Under PC lighting and moderate current? With weekly 1g water changes in a BioCube 29 setup?

Should I be adding supplements ie.... Extra calcium and such for a soft coral?? Or just get some food.. (Coral Vert) or the like???

thanks for any help


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

If you put them on a angel they tend to grow faster up the rock work. And you don't have to add anything. As far as how fast they will grow every tank is different. In my tank it may take a month to see some growth, but in yours it may take a few weeks.


----------



## Ghstwolf (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.. I look foward to a time when my rockwork has a nice metalic green coating.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ghstwolf said:


> Thanks for the reply.. I look foward to a time when my rockwork has a nice metalic green coating.


It is realy cool


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The ORA Galaxia coral is another alternative to GSP (green star polyps)
One is stony, the other soft. People see my ORA Galaxia colony and think its GSP all the time.


----------

